# Indy people??



## thelast60 (Oct 2, 2005)

Just got GTO about a 3 weeks ago. Was the head of my Scion club, tryin to find some GTO friends. Anyone around indy, i live down in greenwood.


----------



## QwkRed05GTO (Oct 17, 2005)

You went from a Scion to a GTO?? That is like going from Rosanne to Pam Anderson. Congrats. My inlaws live in Greenwood, nice area. Good luck with the GTO.


----------



## supersportgsxr6 (Sep 4, 2005)

Im in Lafayette, so not too far from you


----------



## thelast60 (Oct 2, 2005)

Cool...have to get together sometime.

You have anything done to your car yet??....these are a lot different than my other cars.


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

Indy boy here.
Im in Speedway but work s/s of Indy....so I might see you about.
What year/color is your Goat?


----------



## thelast60 (Oct 2, 2005)

Awesome....I have 04' Black. Tinted windows, nothin done yet...hope to have wheels and other mods by spring.
Hope to see you around.


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

thelast60 said:


> Awesome....I have 04' Black. Tinted windows, nothin done yet...hope to have wheels and other mods by spring.
> Hope to see you around.


Coolness.
Now lets get started on those mods!
Im a Deputy with Marion County....so if you get pulled over for doing absolutely nothing....it might be me.  
Mine wont get out much in the winter unless its a dry sunny day.
It will most likely be in the garage getting a heart transplant  (cam) :cheers


----------



## thelast60 (Oct 2, 2005)

Neat. 
Hey get a hold of me when you do your cams, would like to see that done and try to get some other mods done.


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

thelast60 said:


> Neat.
> Hey get a hold of me when you do your cams, would like to see that done and try to get some other mods done.


Sure thing. :cheers


----------



## supersportgsxr6 (Sep 4, 2005)

ditto on the cams, Id like to see it done as well


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

Wow...not a lot going on here.
I was hoping to see more Indy goats chiming in.
Well, just a side note: Ive ordered the TR220 cam.
Initially I was going to do the install myself.....but, I found a shop on the west side of Indy who will do it cheap and have access to a dyno.
Some thing are better left to the pro's. :cheers


----------



## thelast60 (Oct 2, 2005)

Thats the best thing most of the time. Have to see the cams when you get theb them finished.
Not much goin on, i know. Its winter time not many goats out either, hate driving in the cold and snow.


----------



## col132 (May 19, 2005)

Torrid Red 05. I'm about 65 miles south of you guys in Bedford.


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

col132 said:


> Torrid Red 05. I'm about 65 miles south of you guys in Bedford.


Welcome.
We need to hear from more Indy goat owners!:cheers


----------



## thelast60 (Oct 2, 2005)

Hey 66
Whats the word on your cams.....Did you get them done yet. Can't wait to get some things for the spring, wheels, springs, possible short shifter.arty:


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

thelast60 said:


> Hey 66
> Whats the word on your cams.....Did you get them done yet. Can't wait to get some things for the spring, wheels, springs, possible short shifter.arty:


Yeah, posted in the tech section under 'teenie bopper cam' :lol: 
Ended up taking it to Hoosier Performance Specialists at 10th/Country Club Rd on the west side. Dyno tune comes this week.
Got a 220/220 .552/.552 114lsa cam, Comp Cams 918 springs and hardened pushrods from Thunder Racing out of Louisiana.
This thing scoots pretty good now.


----------



## thelast60 (Oct 2, 2005)

Nice.
How much did all that run ya?


----------



## nineball481 (Jan 3, 2006)

I bought my 05 goat 1/2/06. Phantom Black, black interior, chrome wheel option. (see: New to GTO forum, 56k Beware for pics and what not)

Anyway, I live near Garfield Park, South side Indy and cruise US 31 from Downtown to Suds in Greenwood. Hope to see you guys out there.
Only mod I have on the car is a cold air intake from LPE, and tinted windows.


----------



## thelast60 (Oct 2, 2005)

Awesome to see ya on here. I say a black GTO behind me today on emerson ave. No tint though.
Suds, I have been there, will go back in summer time when i have my wheels.
We all have to get together and discuss GTO stuff, spring/ summer cookout or something.


----------



## nineball481 (Jan 3, 2006)

We'll have to do that, maybe post in a couple other sites, to reach more people....


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

I saw a red '05 on the s/s (us31) on saturday.
Welcome Nineball.........nice ride


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

thelast60 said:


> Nice.
> How much did all that run ya?


Thunder Racing had a holiday special. Cam, hardened pushrods and Comp 918 springs $539.00.
The install, tune and dyno was in the $700.00 area.
The dybo #'s didnt quite jive, so we're taking it to a different dyno later this month.
I only put down 330 rwhp and 326 rwtq. I was expecting around 360-370 rwhp and 350-365 rwtq.
Either way, the car is a beast...........yet subtle.


----------



## thelast60 (Oct 2, 2005)

I too saw a red GTO....actually two...or...maybe it was the same one.


----------



## nineball481 (Jan 3, 2006)

I keep looking, but have yet to see another GTO on the road, since I bought mine..... May be once the weather starts getting better (although today was pretty amazing).


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

thelast60,
I saw a black '04 w/tinted windows at Southport/Emerson on 1-13-06 around 5pm.....was that you?
If it was........do you remember the county cop that was eyeballing your ride?


----------



## nineball481 (Jan 3, 2006)

Tonight was my first weekend with the car, that I got to test her out. (don't listen too closely Route66, I'll deny, deny, deny..lol). I got to race an 06 Mustang GT, 95 SVT Mustang, and a 2000 Z28. When I would launch with them, I would pull away, but when I was slow off the line I stayed back until I reached 3rd, but then they would slow down. They wouldn't finish!

I also saw two GTOs tonight! An 04, P. Black, that had the 05 spoiler (any of you?) I didn't get a chance to talk to him. I came across another 05, torrid red, w/ pinstriping. I got a chance to talk to him, a good guy. The 05 was an automatic. I was absolutely stunned at how well the auto pulled away from me. It didn't help that I kept missing third gear, but either way he pulled away from my m6.

I had alot of fun tonight. I hadn't got out and raced in probably 5 years. I can not wait for Tuesday night amatures at IRP. But, man do I ever need to practice my shifting under load! LOL


The word is out Ladies and Gentlemen. No one would approach us (I cruised w/ the red05 for about an hour). Everyone kept a half car lenght or better behind the goats. 

Respect the Goats!


Jake


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

Hey nineball........I was thinking of heading out to US31 on saturday after work....
but I didnt think too many would be out in the cold.  
I think I saw the red '05 last weekend as well.
If the weather holds out this weekend I'll have to roll south.
Dude, dont worry about shifting.....these goats shift like no other.
My launch sucks and 1-2 just aint happenin. Practice practice practice.
You need a tune or skip shift eliminator......its like night and day difference.
I had to put the stock tune back in the goat before the dyno so I could unlock the Predator in case I want to sell it. I couldnt freakin drive the car with the skip shift function back in place.......was blowing shifts left n right! :willy: 

Oh, and dont worry........unless you are doing something really retarded...the only time I pull over a nice car is to compliment the driver on their choice of machinery. :cheers


----------



## thelast60 (Oct 2, 2005)

Hey nineball, where you on 31 in greenwood saturday nite...cause i raced almost the same exact cars and saw a brand new GTO( black) with paper tags still. Fun race, was cool that there was 5 muscle cars racin at 12:30 in the morning..........66, come down saturday, i am off work we could go cruisin and chat if there weather is good.


----------



## nineball481 (Jan 3, 2006)

thelast60 said:


> Hey nineball, where you on 31 in greenwood saturday nite


Indeed, That was most certaintly me! I was so excited to see another GTO, that when I pulled alongside of you, I fumbled trying to get the window down to talk. I'm still not used to the switch being in the center!

I saw you later that night, or another GTO same color, on 31, you were North Bound, somewhere around Thompson RD. at approx 3am, right?

That was my first night out with the goat. I couldn't believe my eyes when I pulled on to 31 caught a red light and 2 mustangs, a camaro, an SRT-4 neon, and a WS6 all pulled up next to me. I almost cried, LOL.

Weather outlook for next Saturday is looking good, but that could change a hundred times by then.......


route:
I'm looking forward to seeing/hearing how your car performs with your current mod list... My first mod (other than the CAI) will most likely be a Nelson Tune, about a month away...



FYI another forum www.ls2gto.com has a thread full of mainly indy/purdue people. I recommend checking it out. Here is the thread

Jake


----------



## thelast60 (Oct 2, 2005)

It was not me the second time. I know there is another black GTO with the ram air hood (looks good), around here somewhere.
I am off staurday too. Maybe a nightly drive.


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

Missed you on Saturday, thelast60.
I was out around midnight.....ran into nineball.
Not much else was happening tho...............rice for miles!

Saw a silver '04 west bound on I-465 getting on the south bound I-65 ramp yesterday (1/22) around 7:30pm.............anyone?


----------



## thelast60 (Oct 2, 2005)

Yeah, tried to get out, wasn't feeling well. I saw a red GTO at stop 11 steak n shake, honked and drove on.
I hope it is warm this weekend, would like to meet up and cruise later on.


----------



## SilverGoat04 (Jan 26, 2006)

Just joined this forum and wanted to say hello. I live in Lafayette, but I go to Indy fairly often...so keep an eye out for me!


----------



## nineball481 (Jan 3, 2006)

SilverGoat04 said:


> Just joined this forum and wanted to say hello. I live in Lafayette, but I go to Indy fairly often...so keep an eye out for me!


Yeah, I've seen you on ls2gto, Welcome!

I need to get back up to the purdue area, got some friends that live up there.

There are a lot of helpful people here, and in my opinion, its alot easier to keep up with the traffic on this forum. 

see ya,
Jake


----------



## thelast60 (Oct 2, 2005)

Southside..... Friday night

I will be out, if it doesn't rain.

I will park at smorgasboard ( or whatever), around 9-10. Anyone wanna visit that would be cool.


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

Dammit! I missed out again!
Every time I come south nobody is out.
You all trying to tell me something?  :cheers 
J/K
Cant wait till spring!!!


----------



## thelast60 (Oct 2, 2005)

I am goin to try and be out more, if you guys wanna hang let me know.
Anyone know how to do springs???:confused


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

thelast60 said:


> I am goin to try and be out more, if you guys wanna hang let me know.
> Anyone know how to do springs???:confused


I hear springs are pretty easy on these cars.
Im going to ba attempting rear shocks (Konis) and air bags after I get back from 2 weeks in Sunny Florida.


----------



## nineball481 (Jan 3, 2006)

Route 66 said:


> after I get back from 2 weeks in Sunny Florida.



sweeet..., have fun :cool


Jake


----------



## thelast60 (Oct 2, 2005)

Maybe we can do em together if thats cool.
Let me know.


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

thelast60 said:


> Maybe we can do em together if thats cool.
> Let me know.


Sounds like a plan.
And this time I really plan to do the work myself.:lol: 
I so wanted to do the cam swap....but ever time I opened the hood and peered into that pristine engine bay, I just couldnt bring myself to tear it all apart.


----------



## thelast60 (Oct 2, 2005)

Awesome. I still have to order my springs.
I always do that, its hard to start a project and take everything apart.


----------



## nineball481 (Jan 3, 2006)

Alright,.... I know that atleast one of us is a county mounty *cough, route 66, cough*.

I drove the goat out to Longhorn on Southport Rd. and mysteriously when I went to leave there was a sheriff's car parked right next to my goat....Plenty of open spaces around (literally, like 5 in each direction of us) Was this you route????

Later on, around 11:30ish I played ring around the rosey with an 05 torrid red on Madison Ave...

(We should come up with some sort of system, where one goat stays put while the other comes around *sigh)

Jake


----------



## thelast60 (Oct 2, 2005)

You were right by my work.
Everyone loves the Goat, if i had different car i would of parked next to yours cause it's so purtty.:lol:


----------



## The Dude (Feb 5, 2006)

New 05 Goat owner in Indy. Live on the northside, few blocks west of Meridian/Kessler intersection (and a short job from Broad Ripple). Anyone in the area? No mods yet, but would love to bouce some ideas off more seasoned owners...

Driving to Terre Haute tomorrow- Hoping for good weather!


----------



## nineball481 (Jan 3, 2006)

The Dude said:


> New 05 Goat owner in Indy. Live on the northside, few blocks west of Meridian/Kessler intersection (and a short job from Broad Ripple). Anyone in the area? No mods yet, but would love to bouce some ideas off more seasoned owners...
> 
> Driving to Terre Haute tomorrow- Hoping for good weather!


Welcome to the forum....seems new people are joining everyday!:cheers 
I live on the southside near US31 and Southern Ave.



last 60, where do you work?



Jake


----------

